# New Game : A to Z Hobbies



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Just as the title says...going from A to Z naming hobbies.....I'll start it off with...


Archery


----------



## Elizzybeth (Jul 27, 2011)

Boating


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Curling


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

darts


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

embroidery


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

fishing  (thot of another one but was v v rude, Hehe.  )


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

gambling?? Golf


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hockey


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

karate


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Lol... What happened to I and J?!

Lap dancing!


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

oooops sorry  

Ice skating
Juggling


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

martial arts


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Netball


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

origami


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Poker


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

quilt making


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

rollerskating


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Swimming


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Tennis


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Unicycling lol


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

volleyball


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Water Skiing


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

x-men comic collecting


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

ah, good one Monkeymoo! 


Yodelling


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Zumba!


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Yay......back to the start then eh

Abseilling


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

ballet


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cricket


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

decollage


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

extreme sports


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

flamenco


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gardening


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

hunting


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ice fishing


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

jetskiing


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

kinetic energy investigation?      Have no clue if it exists but my dh said it and i thot it sounded cool and relatively possible when held against his other options including kangaroo boxing and kalvin clien modelling. Lol.  Xxx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

limbo dancing


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

magic


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

naturism


----------



## Elizzybeth (Jul 27, 2011)

Online Gaming


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Partying


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Quiz Night (Q is hard!)


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

Rodeo


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Snake charming


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

tapdancing


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Urban gardening


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Victorian button collecting


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

windsurfing


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

xylophone playing


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

yachting


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Zorbing


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Here we go again!
archery?


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

body building, or banana slicing, whichever you prefer, lol Xx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Coin collecting

I love your answers Ready4ababy


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

dog walking


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

Elephant taming or ego massaging  (that one's for u pinkcat) x


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Fire eating


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

gorbing as in greedy gorbing...


----------



## Elizzybeth (Jul 27, 2011)

Horseback riding!!


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

igloo building, irate customer calming and of course, icicle collecting. (i think its fun to be different, dont u?)  x


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

jelly juggling, jam tasting,


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

ok

kangaroo taming, koi carp keeping, kinder egg collecting


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

llama breeding, lion taming, late night shopping


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

mole hunting, merang eating, monkey impressionism


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

nut cracking, nest building, noodle making, naughtiness


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

orangutang breeding, orange picking, owl taming


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

ovaltine testing, opal biting, orange make-up wearing and olymipic standard juggling


----------



## Elizzybeth (Jul 27, 2011)

Parasailing, paper mache, puppeteering


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

oh. Yes, this is just typical. Leave me with bloomin Q! U witches, lol.     ok, here goes nothing.                  Quixotic novel reading, quickies ;p, quiet badger hunting, queue jumping.              YES!


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Rabble Rousing, Rambling, Recreational Tree Climbing


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

sweetie eating, sensual oil smelling, seal surfing and sex, of course.  ;p. Xx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

texting, trampolining, tickling, toe massaging, teddybear picniccing


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

umbrella opening, unicorn chasing, undecided answer giving and untidy room smelling


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

(butting in  ) 

V 
Ventriloquism
Video gaming
Volunteering
Vintage car owning


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

wellie throwing, window washing, waxing, weather forecasting, whistling, wishing...


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

xmas shopping, x word puzzling,  x rated movie watching


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

yumm cake baking, yawning, yam growing, yarning, yard sweeping, yahooing


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

zebra licking, zoologist kicking, zimmer frame collecting, zookini juggling


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

apple baking, asteroid watching, aping others...


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Botany
Bookmarking (hey, it's a sport here on FF  )
Body surfing


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

checking emails, charity donating, cheese tasting, chestnut gathering


----------



## patrikstash (Dec 6, 2011)

diamond smuggiling,driving miss daisy,drinking til dawn,drawing derogatory diagrams detailing deranged dutch dentisits disco dancing.


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

eccentric behaviour, extra terrestrial spotting, eclair eating, empathising, envelope stuffing, Easter egg eating, emptying the bank account, etcetera etcetera


----------



## Elizzybeth (Jul 27, 2011)

Fandango and Fox Trot dancing!
Flip Flop decorating
Flopping on the couch (terrible hobby!!)
Faberge egg collecting
Fly Fishing (I know we already had fishing but this is a variation )
Flambe making


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

go go dancing?
Gift wrapping
Gold digging, goldfish breeding, giraffe hunting, glockenspiel playing


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

haymaking, hat decorating, hoping, hopping, hooting, heating food, heather picking, hyperactivity, humming, healing, hotch potch, hissing....


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

ice skating, ice sculpting, illustrating, iyengar yoga, ice climbing, interior decorating, indian head massaging, igloo building, inventing, icing cakes, inking, imagining..
ice fishing, iguana care, ink well collecting, impersonating father christmas, irritating DH


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

jelly moulding, jousting, jostling, josh stick burning, joking,, javelin sharpening, joining dots, jumper knitting, jam jar filling, jiving


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Knitting, knife throwing, karate, Karaoke, keep fit, Kissing, kite surfing, kiting, kite boarding, Korf ball, Kung Fu, Knife eating


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

loving. lurking, lollipop licking, lip stick picking, lambada, ludo, ladder climbing, lounging, lazing, lacing, laying low...


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Motorbike riding , mountain climbing , mumbo dancing .


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

noodle eating, nut cracking, needling, nautical sports, note writing, nibbling, necking, nature walking, nudity/naturism , nagging


----------

